
Oregon May Strip Portland of Its NIMBY Powers - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/design/2017/06/oregons-hb-2007-would-preempt-cities-zoning-rights/528612/?utm_source=SFTwitter
======
ajmurmann
I honestly am always annoyed by the focus on affordable housing. If you build
enough high end apartments the prices for that will eventually reduce prices
at the upper end enough that people who'd usually live in mid tier housing
might be able to afford it and thus the prices on the mid and lower end start
coming down as well. What I think needs to change that we build low buildings
while in a severe housing crises. I'd like to see a height restriction that
has a minimum number of stories rather than a max. When I lived in SF they
were building 4 story buildings in Mission Bay. That's crazy. We need housing!
Let's build 40 stories or even better 80!

~~~
smt88
"building enough high end apartments that the price falls to mid-level" is a
money-losing investment. Just building affordable housing to begin with
doesn't have to be.

